# [Hilfe!] Saubere Ink Pen Outlines in SAI



## Auriga__ (17. April 2011)

Hiho Buffers.

Ich zeichne ja viel am PC. Und die passenden Programme hab ich auch. Nun, um Skizzen/Outlines zu machen benutze ich das Programm SAI.
Ist relativ einfach zu bedienen, jedenfalls einfacher als Photoshop.
Naja, folgendes:
Die Pinselspitzen in SAI sind bei mir irgendwie komisch eingestellt. Bei anderen jedoch haben sie die gewünschte Form. Ich hab schon einige Videos geguckt in denen erklärt wurde, was man wie einstellen müsse, damit die richtige Pinselspitze ausgewählt ist.
(=> Ich musste laut Tutorial nur bei "Smoothness" auf die höchste Stufe einstellen damits klappt)
Doch es hat trotzdem nicht funktioniert. Naja und weil ich diese Pinselspitze nicht hab versau ich meine Outlines jedesmal total...   

Momentane Pinselspitze:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gewünschte Pinselspitze:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja es mag sich jetzt nicht gross unterscheiden, aber im Endeffekt sollte das Bild solche Outlines haben...:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich wäre froh wenn mir jemand helfen könnte.

MfG Auriga__


----------



## Shiv0r (19. April 2011)

Nunja, hast du den schon mal ausprobiert ob die Druckempfindlichkeit generell fehlt? Was noch nützlich wäre: Was für ein Grafiktablett du nutzt? Sollte es nicht von Wacom sein kann es auch mal geschehen das SAI oder auch andere Programme die Druckempfindlichkeit nicht unterstützen bzw nicht erkennen.
Eventuel hast du auch einfach die Min Size nicht runtergedreht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sofern du immernoch die Fehlerquelle nicht kennst würde ich wohl tendieren dann mit dem Vektortool die Outlines alternativ zu ziehen auch wenn diese teilweise steril wirken.


----------



## Auriga__ (19. April 2011)

Mein Grafiktablett ist von Wacom (Intuos3, A5).
Bei Photoshop, Gimp und Paint funktioniert das mit der Druckempfindlichkeit.
Aber jetzt wo du es angesprochen hast: bei SAI merk ich nicht viel davon... =/
Und eingestellt ist es so, wie es laut Dir und Video sein sollte.

Und wegen dem Vektortool:
Ich habs noch nie benutzt, weiss nicht wies funktioniert und ich glaub dafür bin ich zu unfähig X_X
Habs mal in ein paar Speedpaintingvideos gesehen, aber das ist mir iwie zu hoch.. ^^'


----------



## skyline930 (19. April 2011)

Ist anscheinend ein Treiberproblem vom Wacom-Treiber und SAI:



> Bei Wacom schmeissts gerne mal den treiber irgendwie wenn man sai nutzt (is mir aber auch schon bei oC passiert)
> in dem fall gehst du auf "Wacom Tablett-voreinstellungs-dienstprogramm" (noch nen längeren namen hätten sie sich nicht ausdenken können <.<)
> dann poppt da so ein fensterchen auf mit "Meine Voreinstellungen" und "Alle Benutzervoreinstellungen". Unter letzterem klickste auf Entfernen. Das resettet den Treiber und die druckempfindlichkeit sollte wieder da sein.
> Sofern du vorher an deinen tabletteinstellungen rumgedoktort hast empfehle ich erst unter meine voreinstellungen das zu sichern und nach dem entfernen aller benutzervoreinstellungen das wieder reinzuladen unter "widerherstellen". ^^ ... für tastenbelegung und so falls du eine gemacht hast.



http://animexx.onlinewelten.com/forum/thread_249049/-1/12993447432780/


----------



## Auriga__ (26. Juni 2011)

Hm, also. Ich hab jetzt lange Zeit weiterhin im Inet recherchiert...
Es stand immerwieder das gleiche, auch vonwegen "min. Size auf 0%" schrauben.
Das Tablet hab ich auch etliche male neu gestartet aber ohne Erfolg und langsam steh ich kurz vor nem Nervenzusammenbruch >.<

Wenn jemand weitere Tipps oder Infos hat dann wäre ich wirklich wirklich froh wenn er mir diese mitteilen würde... :/

MfG
Auriga


----------



## Yadiz (27. Juni 2011)

minsize auf 0 stellen bringt nichts, glaube ich mal.
Ich verwendet im Anhang minsize-57% und bekomme solche Striche hin - habe allerdings dein Problem, nur in Gimp.

Deshalb tippe ich auf ein Problem mit den Treibern oder auf fehlenden Support für bestimmte Tablet Modelle. 







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Auriga__ (4. Juli 2011)

Hm ich kann in SAI rumdrücken so wild ich will, es passiert einfach nichts... :/
Den Treiber hab ich auch aktualisiert und neugestartet/resettet aber auch ohne Erfolg.
Kann es evtl. auch sein dass ein Problem mit dem Laptop oder Grafiktreiber vorliegt?


----------



## Tikume (7. September 2011)

Ich hab es mal getestet und bei mir keinerlei Probleme (Wacom Bamboo).


----------



## Auriga__ (10. September 2011)

Das Problem hat sich gelöst. Es lag am Laptop. Habe jetzt einen Ersatzlappi und da funktionierts einwandfrei... Und es ist echt das mit dem Minsize verstellen. 
Danke Leute!


----------

